

Show HN: StreetEYE, all the top financial market news in one click - RockyMcNuts
http://www.streeteye.com
Some people have called StreetEYE &#x27;HN for investors&#x27;, but it&#x27;s a little different.<p>You can go to Bloomberg, Reuters, WSJ, FT and hit a page with the most-read stories, but now everyone shares everything on social networks and blogs, so we can try to make one page with the most popular news across all sites and blogs - find the top people who share news, and combine algorithmic, professional, and crowdsourced curation to make the best front page across financial media.<p>StreetEYE is more like a mashup of HN, Techmeme, Google News, Flipboard, Buzzfeed.<p>For now, no comments or submissions to avoid spam, but will add them.<p>A longer manifesto here - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.streeteye.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;the-streeteye-manifesto&#x2F;<p>Been around for a couple of years in various iterations, has a bit of traction among financial journos&#x2F;twitterati.<p>Never submitted before because the typical HN reader is not the target, but just did a relaunch and there was a lot of interest in this thread where it was mentioned -
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6844565<p>Other sites in similar space
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;boredbanker.com
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;filll.com
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.realclearmarkets.com&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.com&#x2F;clusterstock&#x2F;thehive
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.usv.com for VC (of course)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trejdify.com for broader business news<p>Would love to hear  feedback, suggestions, any issues let me know! Be gentle, still MVP&#x2F;POC.<p>Platform is Django on back end, Bootstrap + crude jQuery on front end. It&#x27;s not an x86 emulator&#x2F;Riemann hypothesis solver in Javascript&#x2F;Haskell but it&#x27;s been a fun project and I hope people find it useful.<p>If it has product&#x2F;market fit, would look to build a team, do a startup accelerator.
======
RockyMcNuts
Creator / submitter here - Some people have called StreetEYE 'HN for
investors', but it's a little different.

You can go to Bloomberg, Reuters, WSJ, FT and hit a page with the most-read
stories, but now everyone shares everything on social networks and blogs, so
we can try to make one page with the most popular news across all sites and
blogs - find the top people who share news, and combine algorithmic,
professional, and crowdsourced curation to make the best front page across
financial media.

StreetEYE is more like a mashup of HN, Techmeme, Google News, Flipboard,
Buzzfeed. Basically the goal is to make the best flippin' front page of the
financial Intertubes, by all means necessary.

For now, no comments or submissions to avoid spam, but plan to add them.

A longer manifesto here - [http://blog.streeteye.com/blog/2013/10/the-
streeteye-manifes...](http://blog.streeteye.com/blog/2013/10/the-streeteye-
manifesto/)

Been around for a couple of years in various iterations, has a bit of traction
among financial journos/twitterati.

Never submitted before because the typical HN reader is not the target, but
did an October relaunch, and there was a lot of interest in this thread where
it was mentioned -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6844565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6844565)

Other sites in similar space

[http://boredbanker.com](http://boredbanker.com)

[http://filll.com](http://filll.com)

[http://www.realclearmarkets.com/](http://www.realclearmarkets.com/)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/clusterstock/thehive](http://www.businessinsider.com/clusterstock/thehive)

[http://www.usv.com](http://www.usv.com) for VC (of course)

[http://www.trejdify.com](http://www.trejdify.com) for broader business news

Would love to hear feedback, suggestions, any issues let me know! Please be
gentle, still MVP/POC!

Platform is Django on back end, Bootstrap + crude jQuery on front end.

It's not an x86 emulator/Riemann hypothesis solution in Javascript/Haskell but
it's been a fun project and I hope people find it useful.

If it has product/market fit, would look to build a team, do a startup
accelerator.

druce (at) streeteye.com

~~~
elemeno
Druce,

Congratulations on the re-launch, the site looks good and definitely one I'll
be keeping an eye on, especially since I likely fall into being part of the
target market being in the Capital Markets space.

My one main bit of feedback would be that you might want to broaden your
sources to include more in-depth financial sources - right now it feels more
like "business news" than it does "finance/financial markets news". To pick an
example, I'd be more interested in stories like "Former HSBC Banker to Start
Hedge Fund Investing Globally" than I am "Secret Handshakes Greet Frat
Brothers on Wall Street" to pick two stories on Bloomberg at the moment. I
want to hear the stories about what various hedge funds are up to, what's
going on at Goldman's Structured Products desk, etc.

My two eurocents anyway!

~~~
RockyMcNuts
awesome, many thanks! There is a natural tendency for sort of adverse
selection towards virality...

------
waylandsmithers
I like this and would probably use it. I find that a lot of these sites like
Bloomberg or Yahoo Finance are a mess of linkbait, intrusive ads, and auto-
playing videos. Could you include market stats like Dow Jones, NASDAQ, etc?
I'd be looking for that if this were my one stop shop for financial news.

~~~
RockyMcNuts
Many thanks, will keep in mind... certainly the latest indexes are not too
hard.

------
minimax
3 of the 7 links above the fold are about bitcoin...

------
wlj
I would consider changing the look of the up-vote buttons.

They're obviously not, but my first thought was that they were somehow related
to Facebook.

~~~
code_duck
Those stood out to me as the first design element I'd change, too.

------
master212
Looking good. Love the new design. Gennady

~~~
RockyMcNuts
Thanks Gennady!

------
infocollector
Is there a REST API for this (perhaps with keywords, images, etc all available
thru it)?

~~~
RockyMcNuts
There is a basic REST API, basically the tastypie Django plugin. If you (or
anyone) wants to try to do something cool with it, would be happy to explore
it!

------
code_duck
From a visual/usability perspective, I'd focus on getting a mobile layout.

~~~
RockyMcNuts
Thanks code_duck - is anything horribly broken and which device?

It's Bootstrap 3.0 but which in theory is 'mobile-first' but haven't done the
work to make sure it's responsive and works on all devices.

There is an iPad app in the app store for what it's worth but it's an early
beta... welcome any comments/suggestions.

~~~
code_duck
It displays without error, as far as I can see, but is just like the desktop
site. One can zoom in on the center column of stories, but it was a little
clunky on mobile Safari. And then, you can't see the vote icons or thumbnails
without horizontal scrolling.

Bootstrap will make it easy to adapt to smaller screen, but one still must
choose the appropriate classes for elements and build the layout knowing how
bootstrap handles that ( something I've been learning recently).

I'd suggest adding breakpoints to handle iphone/small android at least -
current layout is probably okay for tablets. Mainly the twitter box needs to
disappear and I'd suggest making the voting/icons section and titles switch to
being more compact or above each other rather than online,

~~~
code_duck
'inline.', that is, not 'online,'.

------
frenchman_in_ny
congrats on the relaunch Druce. i'll echo the comment of having market trading
data would be an interesting add.

~~~
RockyMcNuts
Many thanks, will keep in mind...

also thanks for the mention in that last thread!

Druce - (12 years of LFNY and the bac to prove it LOL)

